# NR Licenses



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Any indications that NR licenses for waterfowl or pheasants will be shut down?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Not that I've seen


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, and I can't see it happening.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ND is going to get RAPED this year with NR's. Canada shut down is going to drive everyone here. ND needs to build a wall ASAP.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> ND is going to get RAPED this year with NR's. Canada shut down is going to drive everyone here. ND needs to build a wall ASAP.


We are seeing the same down here for fishing. Hard to get a parking spot at any boat ramp, even in the middle of the week on NE SD lakes. All of MN, IA and Neb up here fishing.

I feel for you guys, at least we have pretty strict limits on numbers of NR waterfowl licenses here, but they chip away at that every year and even more now that pheasant populations have plummeted.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have noticed that too when fishing in ND. I'm happy to see the kids out fishing, but the quality of fishing is getting poor because too many people.


----------



## gdluck (Mar 17, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> ND is going to get RAPED this year with NR's. Canada shut down is going to drive everyone here. ND needs to build a wall ASAP.


And Minnesota will pay for it....................


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Early goose season nearly upon us. I'll be at my camp in the Coteau.
Thus will start my 55th year of waterfowl hunting.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

gdluck said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > ND is going to get RAPED this year with NR's. Canada shut down is going to drive everyone here. ND needs to build a wall ASAP.
> ...


It's not a bad idea.


----------

